# MTB leihen auf Mallorca (Paguera), ev. geführte Tour



## püzz (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wir sind Ende September eine Woche auf Malle, Paguera (Südwesten) und würden gerne MTBs leihen und/oder eine geführte Tagestour machen.

Über die Suche habe ich folgendes gefunden...

http://www.rad-international.de/
http://www.mallorca-biken.info/index.htm
http://www.vamos24.de/
http://www.m-bike.com/

M-Bike gefällt mir am besten, liegt halt nur am anderen Ende der Insel.
Rad-International liegt direkt vor der Tür, kommt also am ehesten in Frage.
Kann da jemand was zu sagen oder habt Ihr vielleicht noch andere Tipps?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. Juli 2007)

m-bike gefällt dir am besten? na denn... ich fahr mittwoch 3 wochen zu omi....die wohnt in capdepera, 1km von cala ratjade weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## püzz (29. Juli 2007)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> m-bike gefällt dir am besten? na denn... ich fahr mittwoch 3 wochen zu omi....die wohnt in capdepera, 1km von cala ratjade weg



hey, das war jetzt aber echt konstruktiv.
Danke Dir  
...und Grüße an Omi!


----------



## _bergpeter_ (30. Juli 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Rad-International liegt direkt vor der Tür, kommt also am ehesten in Frage.
> Kann da jemand was zu sagen oder habt Ihr vielleicht noch andere Tipps


hab mir mal für 4tage ein MTB bei Rad-international ausgeborgt. war ein sehr gutes Ghost oder giant hartail, sie haben auch wirklich brauchbare fullys.
die touren dazu hab ich mir auf www.tourfinder.net runtergeladen (u.a. gps-daten), waren sehr schöne strecken mit lässigen trails dabei!


----------



## hubabuba (30. Juli 2007)

M-liefert die Leihbikes ins Hotel. Gute Cubes.
Auch die geführten Touren sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## kijan (1. Oktober 2007)

Gleiches Problem, nur im Oktober: Wo leihe ich am besten ein Bike oder buche 'ne Tour auf Mallorca? Südwesten nähe Palma wäre mir lieber als im Norden...

Wer kann weiter helfen?


----------



## püzz (8. Oktober 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem, nur im Oktober: Wo leihe ich am besten ein Bike oder buche 'ne Tour auf Mallorca? Südwesten nähe Palma wäre mir lieber als im Norden...
> 
> Wer kann weiter helfen?



Bin zwar nicht zum Biken gekommen 
Habe mir den Laden aber mal angesehen. Hatten einige brauchbare CUBE Hardtails da und auch Touren im Angebot...
http://www.rad-international.de/


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Oktober 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir sind Ende September eine Woche auf Malle, Paguera (Südwesten) und würden gerne MTBs leihen und/oder eine geführte Tagestour machen.
> 
> ...


M-Bike.com und Mallorca-biken.info sind ein und die Gleichen.
Finger weg -- Kann ich nur empfehlen! Lies den Bericht auf
meiner WebSite.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (26. Oktober 2007)

kijan schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem, nur im Oktober: Wo leihe ich am besten ein Bike oder buche 'ne Tour auf Mallorca? Südwesten nähe Palma wäre mir lieber als im Norden...
> 
> Wer kann weiter helfen?



kann dir paguera empfehlen.
zum einen sind die leihbikes da wirklich ok - http://www.rad-international.de/ - (nur eigenen sattel würde ich mitnehmen) zum anderen bist du direkt an der westküste (grenze) und kannst bei andratx (wird das so geschrieben?) direkt in die ausläufer der sierra tramuntana einsteigen und "mal eben so" bis zum Leuchtturm vom kap formentor durchstarten.
das wären dann so 120km mit fast 2000hm.

gruß marco


----------



## trail_snail (27. Oktober 2007)

warum nimmst Du nicht dein eigenes Bike mit? Is doch viel günstiger als Leihen, und "fremde" Bikes sind doch immer irgendwie nicht das richtige...
Dick Schaumstoff-Rohrisolierung rum, Schaltwerk an die Schwinge zurren und gut - mach ich schon ewig so, und mir is noch nie was kaputt gegangen.
PS Mallorca Trails findest Du in meiner Signatur


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2007)

Cube Sting 2008 schrieb:


> nur eigenen sattel würde ich mitnehmen


Genau. Da hab ich dann auch mein Satteltäschen mit Multitool,
Reserveschlauch, CO2-Patronen und ein kleines 1.-Hilfe-Pack
mit auf Tour. Hat schon einige Male geholfen, denn das 
Bordwerkzeug der Guides ist oft lausig. Die eigenen 
System-Pedale sind auch zu empfehlen. Zudem nehme ich
noch meinen eigenen Radcomputer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschnelle (3. Februar 2009)

kann mich dem nur anschließen Finger weg von M-Bike schlecht gewartete Räder und mies gelaunte Guides


----------

